# 400 hps room size



## ROOR (Aug 12, 2006)

.............


----------



## Mutt (Aug 12, 2006)

I use florous with great results. a mix of cool white and soft white. 
MH is good, but florous for veg. no heat problems like a big HID. Florouis work fine for Veg. IMO.

with a 400W. you could easily get a 1/4 lb. every 2 months.


----------



## ROOR (Aug 12, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I use florous with great results. a mix of cool white and soft white.
> MH is good, but florous for veg. no heat problems like a big HID. Florouis work fine for Veg. IMO.
> 
> with a 400W. you could easily get a 1/4 lb. every 2 months.



Sup Mutt, I see your a reg here.. Thanks for the reply...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 13, 2006)

> with a 400W. you could easily get a 1/4 lb. every 2 months.


Teach me how please. ROOR I have a 400 and my spot is four foot wide. Perfect IMO.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 13, 2006)

six foot would be good...ofcoarse eight would be better though. I built my box two feet deep four foot wide and against everyones advice..four foot tall. I have done lots of low stress training to keep them short...with eight feet you would be able to grow some monsters for sure.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

with 2 boxes; 1 fer veg and 1 fer flower and sticking to indicas you should be able to get 6 crops a year easy.  you will have an eight week window for each go.  by prep work on the veg and clone room, you can fill the flower room/box and remove the mature plants every 8 weeks max.  that 400 will do 5 - 8 plants.  HM  or HPS?   you can get 430 bulbs


----------



## Mutt (Aug 14, 2006)

Mind if I chime in?
I use florous for veg with great results. MH would be fine for veg. I just like the low heat produced with florous. I use an even mix of cool white and soft white.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok, mutt and turkey; how about a combo of both fluero's and a 400w?  i have seen a small cabinet grow set up with t5 grow tubes plus a 400w fer additional light, i thought it was a great idea.  your thoughts?  secondly, if ya got the money and are seeking a new ballast then maybe pick up 1 of the new switchable ballasts?  then ya would be set fer a yummy personal growing experience.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

roor yer on the right track - ya can get 430 bulbs fer the HPS.  later or by looking thru the forum you can learn how to take a crop off in 6 weeks.


----------

